# Rubbish and recycling



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

How many rubbish bags does a couple produces every week. My neighbour gets up to three a week...what the hell does he put in them?

We just about fill one a week, but we recycle all paper, metal, glass and organic waste.

Why can't people recycle more and throw less rubbish away?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Why can't people recycle more and throw less rubbish away?


Well i'd like to but our 'green' collection involves so much sorting out before they will actually take it then they never turn up so its just easier to put it all in the bin . Bad i know


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

They wont give us a recycling basket thing.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Well i'd like to but our 'green' collection involves so much sorting out before they will actually take it then they never turn up so its just easier to put it all in the bin . Bad i know Â


Easy two bins in the kitchen and a green bin in the garden for organic waste, I'll have to stop xpvtt from seeing this or he'll volunteer to come and do it for you :, he takes the recycling from friends houses if they don't recycle.................... and clutters up the boot with it :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

My local council has been brilliant with the recycling. We have been given free 3 different bins so far. One small for the house for organic waste, a big one for outside and another one for paper!

They collect organic twice a month and paper once a month.

What irritates me is that still some people don't bother.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Someone is welcome to come and do it - and shoot the fucking cat that tries to recyle our waste all over the drive every week as it checks out the bin bag


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Why can't people recycle more and throw less rubbish away?


To be totally honest with you, I really cannot be arsed.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> To be totally honest with you, I really cannot be arsed.


At least you are honest...but certainly not the right attitude about recycling!


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

> Why can't people recycle more and throw less rubbish away?


V
Can't actually believe I'm saying this but....
I agree (  )

oh, and we manage about 1/2 a bin bag a week of "rubbish", 
incidentally, why is the recycling box 5x too small?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> How many rubbish bags does a couple produces every week. My neighbour gets up to three a week...what the hell does he put in them?
> 
> We just about fill one a week, but we recycle all paper, metal, glass and organic waste.
> 
> Why can't people recycle more and throw less rubbish away?


Blymey vlastan,a sensible post from you  ;D
However,i'm now recycling ALL of my glass/cardboard/paper/plastic jars and metal cans.I now find i'm using 2 less bin bags per month !!! Don't mind the trip to the re-cycling centre once a month as i feel like i'm doing my bit for the environment [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Never used to recycle, then our council gave us a recycle bin for glass, tins and paper. I use it religously now but still throw plastic bottles away cos I can't be arsed! strange what a free bin can do.
Quite frightening to see how many ...ahem ...ahem ....bottles and tins you accumulate in a 2 week period.


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

Brasil is great for recylcling - even our old neigbours used to go through our rubbish and take out the cans and plastic bottles - I kid you not! Reason for this is you can make a few pennies recylcing stuff here and so the poor people pick up everything, look through everything for whatever they can find. It actually makes myself (and most other expats here) feel really lousy to see people living like that but man do they recycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kids and haggered old women prowl the beaches too taking the cans and bottles of you - you see this little 5 year old kids with a bag bigger than them dragging behind full of cans - if you want good recycling in the UK - axe unemployment benefit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

When I lived in Scotland we recycled piss by putting it into Tennants special cans....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> When I lived in Scotland we recycled piss by putting it into Tennants special cans....


this must be the tennants extra then!! ;D You were adding the Extra bit!!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> When I lived in Scotland we recycled piss by putting it into Tennants special cans....


Recycled into fosters


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

There was an article in New Scientist a while back.

Someone commented that re-cycling does more damage to the environment then not re-cycling.

Think about it:

1.Cost of collecting seperated items â€" energy for trucks etc

2.Processing the rubbish â€" energy consumed at processing plant

3.Delivering the re-cycled material to factories etc â€" even more energy consumed.

All this energy wasted to deal with recycled items causes increased pollutants and deprives natural resources further.

I think re-cycling is really something to make us feel we have done out bit for the environmentâ€¦ and then we can call ourselves environmentally awareâ€¦ pleaseâ€¦. give me a break!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I don't believe that more energy is required to recycle than to produce the goods in the first time.

Are you using this as an excuse for not recycling?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

>>1.Cost of collecting seperated items â€" energy for trucks etc

Isn't this going to be the same as collecting non seperated items? Where I use to live it was grenn bin one week, black bin the other. They don't do it where I am now 

>>2.Processing the rubbish â€" energy consumed at processing plant

It's generally processed anyway. It doesn't always go into landfill. And raw materials have to be processed.

>>3.Delivering the re-cycled material to factories etc â€" even more energy consumed.

They have to get raw materials delivered anyway.

So what's your point?

I've always recycled bottles. I take them with me when I go to the supermarket. No extra hassle.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

All of you recycling lovers should come here to Belgium where you get to sort your rubbish in to 6 different lots, pay a fine if you put the wrong rubbish in a bag, and are given a ration of bags to encourage you not to create too much waste. The downside is that even people living in appartments have to have an organic bin.....so they have to find a spot to keep their rotting vegetable matter between collections!!

On Nik_TT's point, I am sure that years ago the green party in Germany insisted that plastic bags were replaced by paper to help the recycling effort, until they did an 'envoronmental audit' and realised that the overall damage caused by creating the paper bags, recycling, etc, was far greater than for the plastic and so had to do an embarassing about face....


----------

